# EO with Sweet Scent



## apples (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm looking for EO/ EO blend that smell sweet (maybe like the smell of vanilla or honeydew). Any recommendations? I read somewhere about benzoin smells like vanilla?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've seen others say that benzoin smells like vanilla.  As for a honeydew smell I don't think you're going to find an EO that smells like that.  You may need to blend some other citrus scents but not sure what.


----------



## apples (Apr 11, 2016)

Hm...yeah, citrus. I intend to use the EO for soap, have problem making citrus scent to stick to cp and HP. I blend lemon, sweet orange with few drops of patchouli (which btw covers everything else). Saw some tips about using 10 folds but thought if there are other EO options other than citrus would be nice.


----------



## paillo (Apr 11, 2016)

Ylang ylang is, to me, a very sweet-smelling EO. I usually blend it with lime EO.

ETA: Agree with Dibbles that a folded citrus EO will stick better. I love 15x sweet orange. Litsea is another good one, like Dibbles I find it milder and sweeter than lemongrass. Alas, I haven't found a folded lime though it may be my favorite citrus


----------



## dibbles (Apr 11, 2016)

Benzoin and Balsam Peru (sometimes listed as Peru Balsam) both have a vanilla like smell in them. Make sure to check usage rates on both - I think they are both considered to be sensitizers. 
If you use a citrus, I would really recommend a folded citrus. Otherwise, I've never had it stick. Litsea Cubeba is a lemony EO, sweeter than Lemongrass to my nose and it does stick well. I agree that Ylang Ylang is a sweet smelling EO. I like it, but have found that it is a definitely love it or hate it scent. 

I'm finding scent retention is tricky for EOs. I've figured out which ones stick for me, and I'm going to only be using those.


----------



## apples (Apr 12, 2016)

Litsea huh...I'll get some since many people recommending it for blending, lemony smell is great for me. Thanks to everyone for the helpful tips. I thought ylang ylang had a sharp scent like tea tree, no?


----------



## paillo (Apr 12, 2016)

apples said:


> Litsea huh...I'll get some since many people recommending it for blending, lemony smell is great for me. Thanks to everyone for the helpful tips. I thought ylang ylang had a sharp scent like tea tree, no?



Ylang ylang, to my nose, is a really strong floral scent, the only EO I've used that is really floral. I use it in really small percentages like I would patchouli. A little of it goes a long way, and it sticks really well. And blends well with litsea.


----------



## Sagebrush (Apr 12, 2016)

Cedarwood can also smell a lot like vanilla and is cheaper than vanilla. There's cedarwood that smells like cedar wood (particularly Texas cedarwood, at least in my experience), but then there's the type with vanilla notes. You'll probably have to read descriptions before you buy. I was using Essential Depot, but they're in between EO suppliers right now or something.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 12, 2016)

Texas cedarwood is a juniper, not a true cedar. Virginia cedarwood is likewise. Maybe that's why Texas cedarwood EO doesn't have those vanilla notes you find in other cedars? Himalayan and Atlas cedarwood EOs are true cedars.


----------



## Sagebrush (Apr 12, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Texas cedarwood is a juniper, not a true cedar. Virginia cedarwood is likewise. Maybe that's why Texas cedarwood EO doesn't have those vanilla notes you find in other cedars? Himalayan and Atlas cedarwood EOs are true cedars.




Ok, that must be why. Thanks, DeeAnna! I'm going to have to look more into that. 
I often have trouble finding out what type of cedarwood an EO is because it's not always listed. But you're going to get very different scents from each type. I'm sure I could email the companies, but I'm too lazy.


----------



## apples (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the info, really helpful. I'll look into the usage and decide my next order.
Litsea cubeba: lemony
Ylang ylang: floral
Cedar wood: Himalayan, Atlas: vanilla scent
Benzoin: vanilla scent


----------

